# Sugar Scrub recipe



## Guest

Does anyone have a tried and true recipe for a sugar scrub that they would be willing to share? I have come to realize that I LOVE sugar scrubs and I would like to make one. 

Thanks,
Sara


----------



## Ravens Haven

Me, tooo...please


----------



## Sondra

This is one my sis made and gave for gifts leaving out the oil. Layered the dry ingridients, tied a pretty bow and a note stating to stir in 1/2 oil 

1/2 cup white sugar 
1/2 cup brown sugar 
1/4 cup powered cocoa 
a few drops of chocolate and/or raspberry fragranced oil (not necessary)
layer in jar with recipe to mix and add
1/2 cup canola oil we used light olive oil


----------



## Kalne

Mine is just sugar and oil. No recipe. Ratio and what sugar I use depends on my mood. LOL I don't sell it though.

Now I am really getting into salt scrubs and thought I had them down pat. Then I went to a show where there was a sample in the restroom to be used on your hands. Never thought of using them on my hands. It was really nice.


----------



## SherrieC

hmm I use a cup brown sugar a cup almond oil, and a little splash extra of white sugar to get the desired consistency, I also add in a tablespoon unrefined Shea butter. I package this in a blue round 4 oz with the press and seal, and a little wooden spoon tied on with a red ribbon. I add either lavender, or vanilla for scent. Now I'm NEW to sugar scrubs so If this sounds wrong Please correct me!


----------



## Ravens Haven

these all sound so nice, I think I will try some of them

Thanks


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the recipes. I think I want something with a preservative. I have also heard of sugar scrubs made with e wax... does anyone make any with this ingredient? What oils are best to use? How much scent is used?

Thanks much,
Sara


----------



## Sondra

don't think you need a presearvative if no water is involved.


----------



## Guest

If you sell an Item that has the propensity to come in contact with water, like moistened fingers in the sugar scrub than yes, you do need to add a preservative


----------



## Sondra

I see said the blind man


----------



## Kalne

Yes, that is what I've heard about scrubs. For my own personal use I do not want the preservative and only make up enough to last a week and use care getting it out of the jar with a clean spoon. The preservative issue is what keeps me from making some of this stuff to sell. You just know people are going to get water in there. So for now, I'm happy that I can make it for myself.


----------



## Bilrite Farms

I'm curious about how to figure out how much preservative to use in a scrub also.


----------



## Guest

So, all you guys who make sugar scrubs... do you mind sharing your recipes? Pretty please? 

Sara


----------



## Guest

Sara,
I have one that is tried and true, great stuff with the ewax, sell tons of it.. Will post tonight after work... Will make your skin feel like a baby's bottom, so soft... It has a preservative in it..


----------



## Guest

Wonderful! Thanks so much for your generosity Barbara! Please feel free to PM the recipe to me.

Thanks again,
Sara


----------



## Keeperofmany

I to would like to have the recipe if you don't mind sharing. :thankyou2


----------



## Kalne

Does using e-wax keep it from separating? Is this what they call an emulsified scrub?


----------



## kidsngarden

Yes, it does. I've been toying with several I have found on forums and haven't come up with one I love yet. I'm wondering if I like non emulsified better. I'm eager to see Barbara's.

Bethany


----------



## Guest

It is posted in the recipe section, it uses a conditioning emulsifier that softens your skin... 
Enjoy everyone... This one is great, I add seeds to help ex-foliate, poppy, strawberry, blueberry, or raspberry... You can make it with brown sugar, you can use regular e-wax.. You can add cream soap to make it a foamy sugar scrub... You can really play with this because it is a emusiflied scrub


----------



## Kalne

I have not tried the scrubs that contain soap (though I would like to eventually). My older skin likes the little bit of oil left after I use one of my scrubs. I do not need to use a moisturizer on my face at all. But I could see some younger folks or folks with oily skin who would not like it.


----------



## kidsngarden

I have put fine shavings of my soap in my emulsified scrub, but it is mostly for color. For me I want a bit of oil left after the scrub, which with my scrub right now I think I have too much e-wax as there is a waxy feeling afterward.

Going to go look at barbara's recipe! :biggrin

Bethany


----------



## lynpea

I'm going to be making one today with Foaming Bath Butter that I got from Kangaroo Blue. I'll let you know how it turns out. What I am hoping for is a bubbly, conditioning sugar scrub....we'll see how it goes....


----------



## lynpea

Ok, I just got done with the FBB scrub. It turned out really nice and soooo easy to do. I used Pink Sugar in it and and colored it lightly with pink clay. I think that next time I will use a diff. combo of oils, I like the ones that soak into the skin quicker. I'm gonna shower with whats left in the pot.....


----------

